

Apple is working on an electric car? - prostoalex
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/13/8037083/apple-is-working-on-an-electric-car-wall-street-journal-reports

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9047833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9047833).

